# Nordsee-Kutter von Stellendam aus?



## powermike1977 (8. Oktober 2007)

moin,

wollte mal nachfragen ob jemand eine gute adresse für ne kutterfahrt (wir sind 4) in stellendam oder in der nähe davon kennt? habe vor 2 monaten mal einen bericht auf der fisch&fang dvd gesehen, aber dieser kutter wurde verkauft oder der betrieb eingestellt. 

kann man da evtl. selber boote mieten und fahren, wenn ja - wo und wie teuer? 

gibt es da noch see-hechte oder makrelen die man vom ufer aus angeln kann?

danke für die hilfe,

mike


----------



## noworkteam (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Nordsee-Kutter von Stellendam aus?*

moin, du meinst sicherlich die specialist II, liegt mittlerweile in Rotterdam,.., wir nehmen immer die happy Fisherman, Preis Ok und Fisch hatten wir auch immer, schön ist das der Kahn maximal 10 Angler mitnimmt.....guckst du hier:






PS. Wenn ihr noch Mitangler für die Tour braucht schick mir mal eine PN |supergri

gruss


Noworkteam


----------



## dipsy (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Nordsee-Kutter von Stellendam aus?*

Moin,

das Boot welches Mike meint, ist die MS Joint Venture von Benny Muizelaar. Betrieb wurde Ende Juni eingestellt da er seinen Großhandel weiter ausgebaut hat und die Charterfahrten
zeitlich nicht mehr geregelt bekam.

Gruß
Carsten


----------



## snofla (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Nordsee-Kutter von Stellendam aus?*

 H i e r  kannste dir einen aussuchen egal ob stellendam,massluis,den Helder.............|wavey:


----------



## powermike1977 (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Nordsee-Kutter von Stellendam aus?*

na sauber!
ich stöber gerade mal durch alle möglcihkeiten-vielen dank für die hilfe!"
gruss,

mike


----------



## esgof (15. September 2010)

*AW: Nordsee-Kutter von Stellendam aus?*

moin
Ich meine die joint venture fährt wieder zum fischen hier die nr0031(6)29048201 ich werde dort mal die Tage anrufen
MfG esgof


----------



## steinralf (22. September 2010)

*AW: Nordsee-Kutter von Stellendam aus?*

hallo mich interessirt mal wo man in holland mit dem kutter auf plattfisch fischen kann und zu welcher jahreszeit tel nr wäre super


----------

